# Ha****oxosis



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

If I am suffering from Ha****oxosis what benefits would being on Levothyroxin (100 mcg) do me if I am swinging from Hyperthyroid to Hypothyroid? Would it be bad for me to be taking it if I am in a Hyperthyroid state? Or will taking the Levothyroxin be a good thing and eventually even everything out so that I get relief from my symptoms? I posted my last couple of labs in a thread called "Doctor Help Please". I also posted the findings of the ultrasounds that I had to confirm Hashimoto's. I have been on the Levo for almost a week. Will it exasperate my symptoms before getting better or just make me feel worse with no benefits?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> If I am suffering from Ha****oxosis what benefits would being on Levothyroxin (100 mcg) do me if I am swinging from Hyperthyroid to Hypothyroid? Would it be bad for me to be taking it if I am in a Hyperthyroid state? Or will taking the Levothyroxin be a good thing and eventually even everything out so that I get relief from my symptoms? I posted my last couple of labs in a thread called "Doctor Help Please". I also posted the findings of the ultrasounds that I had to confirm Hashimoto's. I have been on the Levo for almost a week. Will it exasperate my symptoms before getting better or just make me feel worse with no benefits?


This is why you need to call your doctor and get labs. Usually,it is not good to be taking thyroxine replacement when one is in hyper state. But, as I indicated in a previous post, 100 mcgs. may be too much for you so you do need to get labs of TSH, Free T4 and Free T3.

It could be the 100 mcgs. that is making you in hyperthyroid state.

Please let us know when you contact the doctor and what he/she has to say. Most certainly they would want to do labs to see what is going on.


----------

